# Removal impacted cerumen



## buzimom247 (Jan 14, 2008)

PLEASE HELP- Not familiar with ENT coding. When billing MEDICARE for the removal of impacted cerumen (69210) can anyone advise on requirements?
I know it's a seperate billable procedure, but, we no longer have a ENT dr on site, only certified audiologists.

Can I bill? Thanks for any help.

Donna W


----------



## thompsonsyl (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi,

Yes, you can bill for the cerumen removal - just be sure that if a "separately identifiable" e/m is done on the same dos, you use a modifier -25.

Also, make sure that the dx is for "impacted cerumen" - 380.4.

Also, this code is for either one or both ears - does not need a -50 modifier.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 15, 2008)

The way I understand it, the cerumen must be removed by the doctor utilizing a cerumen spoon or forceps.  It cannot be a simple flush performed by ancillary staff.


----------



## Kevinph84 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Binocular microscopy*

It can also be reported when removal is done under binocular microscopy.


----------

